# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  ابحث عن منصة تحتوي على شموع 8ساعات والاثلاثة شهور والسنة  هذا القسم برعاية    بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## kfma8899

انا شاهت مرة فيديو على اليوتيوب يقول انه هناك كثير من المضاربين يقسمون اليوم الى ثلاثة شموع 8 ساعات بحيث الشمعة الاولى تمثل بورصة طوكيو الشمعة التانية تمثل بورصة لندن والشمعة التالتة تمثل بورصة نيويورك وسيدنى انا عارف ان فى اوقات مشتركة لكن الشموع كانت حتنسب للبورصات التى ذكرتها على التوالى 
كذلك  تايم فريم الثلاثة شهور والستة شهور و السنة شموعهم مهمة جدا ولها دلالة كبيرة فى قراءة الماركت 
وماحدش يقولى عندك مؤشر p4l periodcon لانه بيخرف وبيطلعلى شموع الكوارتر بتورايخ غريبة ده غير عدم امكانية اضافة المؤشرات على شارتات اوف لاين 
تخياوا مؤشر الايشموكو على شموع الكوارتر والهاف ييرلى والسنة

----------


## MRVivantor

لن تستفيد ممنها بشىء مثلها مثل اى فريم لا تضيع وقتك

----------


## kfma8899

عزيزي مستر فيفانتور تلك الفريمات ليست تضييع وقت لو شاهدت شمعة السنة لزوج اليورو دولارلسنة 2012 شمعة هامر نموذجية كنت فى 2013 ماتندفعش مع فرص البيع والناس كانت فى حيرة لما كان اليورو عند مستويات 1.27 والمحللين كانوا بيقولوا انه حينزل تانى الكلام ده كان فى مارس وابريل 2013 للاسف انا ساعتها ماكنتش اعرف ان فى شموع كيده اصلا والموضوع مش كيده بس فى مؤشرات ارتدادية شوف ارتداد السنة حيبقى عامل ازاي لما تصطدم الشمعة بالمؤشرات الارتدادية

----------


## Profit Box

توجد شموع 8 ساعات على MetaTrader 5 
وصدقت أخوي هي شموع قوية جداً

----------


## MR.dollar

> انا شاهت مرة فيديو على اليوتيوب يقول انه هناك كثير من المضاربين يقسمون اليوم الى ثلاثة شموع 8 ساعات بحيث الشمعة الاولى تمثل بورصة طوكيو الشمعة التانية تمثل بورصة لندن والشمعة التالتة تمثل بورصة نيويورك وسيدنى انا عارف ان فى اوقات مشتركة لكن الشموع كانت حتنسب للبورصات التى ذكرتها على التوالى 
> كذلك  تايم فريم الثلاثة شهور والستة شهور و السنة شموعهم مهمة جدا ولها دلالة كبيرة فى قراءة الماركت 
> وماحدش يقولى عندك مؤشر p4l periodcon لانه بيخرف وبيطلعلى شموع الكوارتر بتورايخ غريبة ده غير عدم امكانية اضافة المؤشرات على شارتات اوف لاين 
> تخياوا مؤشر الايشموكو على شموع الكوارتر والهاف ييرلى والسنة

 لن تجد ميتاتريدر 4 عليه هذه الشموع فإذا أردت البحث إبحث عن منصات أخرى غير الميتاتريدر 4 
للعلم يمكن إضافة المؤشرات على شارتات أوف لاين بدون مشاكل

----------

